# currant creek, strawberry, deer creek



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so ive been wanting to hit currant creek this year and finally figured i would give it a try today so i got up a little late hit the road just as the sun was coming up hit provo canyon and was trying to beat the sun rise but there was no way i could turn back time even though i tried i was debating just stopping at deer creek with the time that i lost but i had a feeling like i should keep driving so i did i was heading hit daniels summit and again debated stopping at the berry but figured ive gone this far may as well keep going so as im heading down the hill and i pass the turn off as i always do flip around and pull off the highway onto the road and its not to bad just snowpacked then get past all the houses and the road gets worse so i kick the jeep into four wheel drive and trudge through the 12 inches of snow and with all the tracks and ruts that were there are from bigger full size trucks and my jeep is alot narower so im still having some problems with the road and i get within 9 miles of the **** and in the middle of the road theres a big gmc duramax stuck in the snow trying to dig themselves out with a bucket i get my jeep flipped around and was able to pull them out of the snowbank and then decided not to try it and go it alone so i headed back down and hit the ladders at the berry and got nothing within a few hours so on the way home i hit rainbow bay at deer creek and it was slow fishing at first but then i started hitting the perch and i ended the day with the number of perch at seven at least i didnt get skunked


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats good you had a nice adventure and were still able to catch some perchies.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea the perch were every where on camera but it was hard to get them to bite i dont think i would have gotten any of them with out the camera but it was still great fun just need more people to go


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad to see you finally caught some!! My brother and I were starting to feel bad that you weren't getting any. Did you find any bigger ones? We brought home 28 Perch today. It was a great day out today!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

No there wasn't much anything of size all the big ones that I saw were just sitting on the bottom not moving at all and there was also a injured perch that they were trying to get as well but with that camera I learned a lot about the perch and there action


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I'd be disappointed hooking Perch and Not Trout, LOL.
At least in the summer up there I am.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

wes242 said:


> Glad to see you finally caught some!! My brother and I were starting to feel bad that you weren't getting any. Did you find any bigger ones? We brought home 28 Perch today. It was a great day out today!


Where were you fishing when you caught all those perch? What were you using also? Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Looks like you had tons of fun! Good job!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> so ive been wanting to hit currant creek this year and finally figured i would give it a try today so i got up a little late hit the road just as the sun was coming up hit provo canyon and was trying to beat the sun rise but there was no way i could turn back time even though i tried i was debating just stopping at deer creek with the time that i lost but i had a feeling like i should keep driving so i did i was heading hit daniels summit and again debated stopping at the berry but figured ive gone this far may as well keep going so as im heading down the hill and i pass the turn off as i always do flip around and pull off the highway onto the road and its not to bad just snowpacked then get past all the houses and the road gets worse so i kick the jeep into four wheel drive and trudge through the 12 inches of snow and with all the tracks and ruts that were there are from bigger full size trucks and my jeep is alot narower so im still having some problems with the road and i get within 9 miles of the **** and in the middle of the road theres a big gmc duramax stuck in the snow trying to dig themselves out with a bucket i get my jeep flipped around and was able to pull them out of the snowbank and then decided not to try it and go it alone so i headed back down and hit the ladders at the berry and got nothing within a few hours so on the way home i hit rainbow bay at deer creek and it was slow fishing at first but then i started hitting the perch and i ended the day with the number of perch at seven at least i didnt get skunked


I don't mean to sound like a dick, or the editor-in-chief of the UWN, but please, for the love of all that is holy, USE SOME PUNCTUATION! I love reading your reports, but a big block of writing like this is very hard to read without a few breaks. I would nary a guess that you'd get more response to your posts if you took a little more time during composition.

Sorry for being critical, but IMO, it will only help you.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

tyler11385 said:


> Where were you fishing when you caught all those perch? What were you using also? Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Looks like you had tons of fun! Good job!


We were fishing in Rainbow Bay, out in about 50 foot of water, right off the bottom (inches) I was using a small Kastmaster with about a 6 inch leader and a little peice of worm on a hook. My brother was unice wax worms with the same sorta setup and only had 3 fish in 4 hrs. Once he change over to a worm like me then he nailed 6 in about 20 mins. It was a great time.
I did start with the hook right on the Kastmaster and hit some but with the leader line made it easier.
Good luck!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to see you did not make up there. I was hoping that you would be able to get into them.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > so ive been wanting to hit currant creek this year and finally figured i would give it a try today so i got up a little late hit the road just as the sun was coming up hit provo canyon and was trying to beat the sun rise but there was no way i could turn back time even though i tried i was debating just stopping at deer creek with the time that i lost but i had a feeling like i should keep driving so i did i was heading hit daniels summit and again debated stopping at the berry but figured ive gone this far may as well keep going so as im heading down the hill and i pass the turn off as i always do flip around and pull off the highway onto the road and its not to bad just snowpacked then get past all the houses and the road gets worse so i kick the jeep into four wheel drive and trudge through the 12 inches of snow and with all the tracks and ruts that were there are from bigger full size trucks and my jeep is alot narower so im still having some problems with the road and i get within 9 miles of the **** and in the middle of the road theres a big gmc duramax stuck in the snow trying to dig themselves out with a bucket i get my jeep flipped around and was able to pull them out of the snowbank and then decided not to try it and go it alone so i headed back down and hit the ladders at the berry and got nothing within a few hours so on the way home i hit rainbow bay at deer creek and it was slow fishing at first but then i started hitting the perch and i ended the day with the number of perch at seven at least i didnt get skunked
> ...


whatever you do, don't read Cormac McCarthy then! (The Road, No Country for Old Men...) :lol:

and great report!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my new and improved report 

went to dc and caught some fish


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> my new and improved report
> 
> went to dc and caught some fish


Plain and simple, and that is all that needs to be done while there :lol:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

bigboybdub said:


> my new and improved report
> 
> went to dc and caught some fish


For some people's reading pleasure (just incase they don't understand what bigboydub said.)

My new and improved report. I went to Deer Creek Reservoir and caught fish.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I don't mean to sound like a dick, or the editor-in-chief of the UWN, but please, for the love of all that is holy, USE SOME PUNCTUATION! I love reading your reports, but a big block of writing like this is very hard to read without a few breaks. I would nary a guess that you'd get more response to your posts if you took a little more time during composition.
> 
> Sorry for being critical, but IMO, it will only help you.


This must be a University of Utah fan. LOL


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Can we please get back to fishing here, who gives a **** about grammar?


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

tyler11385 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound like a dick, or the editor-in-chief of the UWN, but please, for the love of all that is holy, USE SOME PUNCTUATION! I love reading your reports, but a big block of writing like this is very hard to read without a few breaks. I would nary a guess that you'd get more response to your posts if you took a little more time during composition.
> ...


Just kidding about the Utah fan comment. I like the Utes, however, I am not to worried about punctuation and grammer when it comes to a fishing and hunting forum. It kind of reminds of me of cowboy poetry or even growing up in a small town.

Aww Shucks! keep em comin partner!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

tyler11385 said:


> tyler11385 said:
> 
> 
> > Chaser said:
> ...


+1
I didnt' have a problem reading the original post. Anyway, nice report! I am glad you were able to get into some perch!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

ajwildcat said:


> Can we please get back to fishing here, who gives a **** about grammar?


Chaser apparently does.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tyler11385 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound like a dick, or the editor-in-chief of the UWN, but please, for the love of all that is holy, USE SOME PUNCTUATION! I love reading your reports, but a big block of writing like this is very hard to read without a few breaks. I would nary a guess that you'd get more response to your posts if you took a little more time during composition.
> ...


Yep, they teach us to do things right at the U! 8)

Sorry if I got anyone's feathers ruffled, that wasn't my intention. I just feel like quality reports should be delivered with quality writing. It helps the reader to better understand what the author is trying to express.

Okay, back to the fishing talk!

Has the slush situation improved at DC, or is it still pretty bad? Have the edges firmed up yet? I'm not the lightest guy on the lake, so I'd like to know if things are going to cave under the pressure.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Sorry to see you did not make up there. I was hoping that you would be able to get into them.


i havnt given up yet if i wasnt alone i would have gone up anyway


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

In years past they have always plowed the road up to the damm at Currant Creek did you take 40 past the old gas station or the back way up ?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I went up off 40 by the gas station as soon as I left the highway it was instant 4 wheel drive


----------

